# 2018 Habanero Orange SE



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello! Just wanted to say thank you all who contributed to this forum. Spent last 2 days reading various topics and making some notes especially on aftermarket accessories and DeAutoKey LED for low beams. 

My wife and I are not new to VW's having owned MK6's both gas and diesel, MK1 Tiguan and MK7 Golf. We'll be trading in her 2013 Tiguan SE 4mo on a 2018 Tiguan SE in Habanero Orange this coming weekend. I love MQB platform having owned my Golf for almost two years. I was glad to see that a lot of parts are the same and are interchangeable like pedal sets for example. Having modded my Golf a bit, I'm looking forward to start making new Tiguan our own. 

In order to preserve the 6/72 warranty, going with JB1/4 that should be released here in a couple of weeks according to George from BMS. Had mine JB4 on my Golf for almost a year and love every second of driving it. Most likely going with Deautokey LED's once I get confirmation that a revised bracket is now included and actually working. The dash cubby is also added to the basket along with the bumper guard. 

Hope to contribute here as well from what I learned from last two years working on my Golf.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

welcome to the MQB Tig forums!

glad everything we contributed was able to help you out. we do have a solid group here.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome!

We picked it up today and drove 62 miles back home. First impression is very good. Very quiet comparing to '13 we traded in and rattle free for now. Installing rear bumper guard tomorrow and waiting for dash cabby and new pedals to arrive. Also need to tint front windows to match rears.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

First day of ownership was somewhat busy one. Installed monster mats throughout including the cargo mat that covers 3rd row seats, debadged, installed bumper guard and did some OBD11 coding:

-Convinient window opening via key fob
-Direct throttle response 
-Upped turn signal from 3 to 5
-Fan speed display 
-Disabled start/stop
-Needle sweep

Once fill up several times will need to adjust MPG reading as I'm pretty sure it's off based on previous experiences. My MK7 was 12% too high so had to adjust it down to be in line with hand calculation figures.

Also ordered LED's for the trunk and glovebox.

Here are some before and after debadging and bumper guard pics. Stay tuned more to come.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

the_jeep_now said:


> First day of ownership was somewhat busy one. Installed monster mats throughout including the cargo mat that covers 3rd row seats, debadged, installed bumper guard and did some OBD11 coding:
> 
> -Convinient window opening via key fob
> -Direct throttle response
> ...


Can I ask you how did you debadge it and what LED did you order for the glove-box and from where?


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

What is your experience with the ODB11 ‘direct throttle response’ change? 

Is there a noticeable change and does it make the throttle feel more linear on the Tiguan?

Experience from the same mod on Golf seems to be mixed between placebo and making a difference: https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32578

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

hojbjerg said:


> What is your experience with the ODB11 ‘direct throttle response’ change?
> 
> Is there a noticeable change and does it make the throttle feel more linear on the Tiguan?
> 
> ...


I also coded this with OBDeleven and really didn’t notice a difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

I love the color! We got the same one except ours is just an SEL. 
Which bumper cover and cargo mat did you order?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

PeteC said:


> Can I ask you how did you debadge it and what LED did you order for the glove-box and from where?


Heat gun + fishing line + rubbing alcohol. 

The LED I ordered from DAP.
https://www.shopdap.com/000-052-409.html



hojbjerg said:


> What is your experience with the ODB11 ‘direct throttle response’ change?
> 
> Is there a noticeable change and does it make the throttle feel more linear on the Tiguan?
> 
> ...


Wifey drives the Tiguan so I highly doubt she noticed any difference. I haven't driven it yet after the coding change. From my experience on MK7, I didn't notice a difference first and coded it back. However, after installing the intake and the downpipe, I gave it another try and could feel a change in throttle response so I kept the coding. Whether or not it would make a noticeable difference on a stock Tiguan hard to say but it is easy enough to revert back. 



MisterF said:


> I love the color! We got the same one except ours is just an SEL.
> Which bumper cover and cargo mat did you order?


Nice! We couldn't justify the price difference on an SEL so had to settle for an SE. It has way more features that the previous gen so it would do for now. Got the RBP-005 bumper cover from Amazon to keep the orange/black combo going as stock one is only available in silver or chrome. The cargo mat is the OEM accessory piece with covers for the 3rd row when folded down. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076X5SK2M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i just love a shaved car hahaha

looks great! i really need to step up my coding game and add those mods you have done.

by any chance, the window with the key fob, does that work with the moonroof also?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i just love a shaved car hahaha
> 
> looks great! i really need to step up my coding game and add those mods you have done.
> 
> by any chance, the window with the key fob, does that work with the moonroof also?


Thank you! I think I also disabled the starting vibration in the brakes module section. In my case the sunroof doesn't work with the coding I did but I'm pretty sure it can, just need to find where I saw that.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> Thank you! I think I also disabled the starting vibration in the brakes module section. In my case the sunroof doesn't work with the coding I did but I'm pretty sure it can, just need to find where I saw that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


very cool, like i said i just need to purchase OBD11 and sit down and knock this out.
one feature i really hope is able to be done is to have the moonroof shade open at startup...now that would be awesome! haha


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Cargo area LED is in. I really curious on VW's reasoning to leave these two bulbs non-LED???










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*LD Bulb*

Can you tell where you got the LED bulbs for the cargo area

TIA

Cindy


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

cjconover said:


> Can you tell where you got the LED bulbs for the cargo area
> 
> TIA
> 
> Cindy


Philips 128026000KB1 43mm festoon Bright White Interior Vision LED light, 1 Pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P2D3VT2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ck4CBb0Y8XDXM

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Installed LED in the glovebox. Removed the dealer license plate frame and replaced it with slim one. Snowguard is removed from the air box and aFe high flow panel filter is in.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Deautokey LED's are in. Huge difference compared to halogen.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Installed LED in the glovebox. Removed the dealer license plate frame and replaced it with slim one. Snowguard is removed from the air box and aFe high flow panel filter is in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking about getting this same filter. Is there any benefit(s) to removing the snow guard?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

L-Tig said:


> Thinking about getting this same filter. Is there any benefit(s) to removing the snow guard?


It's an induction cancellation noise so removing it will let you hear those induction noises a bit better. Cant really tell much of a difference on stock Tiguan but it definitely made a difference on MK7 with silicone hose, turbo muffler delete and turbo elbow.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Tinted side markers. Love the way it came out! Some before and after.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

the_jeep_now said:


> Tinted side markers. Love the way it came out! Some before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, did you remove them to install the tint? Hoping my tint will be here tomorrow to do mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

HarryPooter said:


> Looks good, did you remove them to install the tint? Hoping my tint will be here tomorrow to do mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't remove them. Used the light taillight film laying around so decided to see how it would look. Glad I did. I was afraid it would be too dark and would stand out even more but with light tint it came out just right IMO.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

the_jeep_now said:


> I didn't remove them. Used the light taillight film laying around so decided to see how it would look. Glad I did. I was afraid it would be too dark and would stand out even more but with light tint it came out just right IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I’m using a very dark tint. My car is silver white metallic. I really want the clear lenses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

the_jeep_now said:


> Installed LED in the glovebox. Removed the dealer license plate frame and replaced it with slim one. Snowguard is removed from the air box and aFe high flow panel filter is in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That filter has so much less surface area than the stock one. The pores would have to be gigantic for it to flow as much air... Hence worse filtering. I would stick with the OEM.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

jackalopephoto said:


> That filter has so much less surface area than the stock one. The pores would have to be gigantic for it to flow as much air... Hence worse filtering. I would stick with the OEM.


I'll stick with aFe as I had previous experience with those filters on my other 3 VW's.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

the_jeep_now said:


> I didn't remove them. Used the light taillight film laying around so decided to see how it would look. Glad I did. I was afraid it would be too dark and would stand out even more but with light tint it came out just right IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I did the tint on mine today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

HarryPooter said:


> I did the tint on mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

My first Ali package arrived today. Took longer to unpack it than to install it. It has OEM part number embedded so it's a legit OEM piece just for Chinese market. Perfectly matches the rest of the dash.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> My first Ali package arrived today. Took longer to unpack it than to install it. It has OEM part number embedded so it's a legit OEM piece just for Chinese market. Perfectly matches the rest of the dash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Can't wait for mine to come in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> My first Ali package arrived today. Took longer to unpack it than to install it. It has OEM part number embedded so it's a legit OEM piece just for Chinese market. Perfectly matches the rest of the dash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks way better care to share the part # or link


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

L-Tig said:


> That actually looks way better care to share the part # or link


For 2016 2017 2018 VW tiguan mk2 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
http://s.aliexpress.com/2YnEVb2u?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Pedal kit came in this evening. The one I have on my MK7 is much higher quality even though still from China. But it'll do.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Dash*



the_jeep_now said:


> My first Ali package arrived today. Took longer to unpack it than to install it. It has OEM part number embedded so it's a legit OEM piece just for Chinese market. Perfectly matches the rest of the dash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got mine in the mail today - any hints on the easiest way to remove the old one?

thanks in advance 

Cindy


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cjconover said:


> I just got mine in the mail today - any hints on the easiest way to remove the old one?


The pictures in the ad is really all the instructions most people need. A plastic trim tool works best, just pry up the front part (closest to you, farthest from the windshield). Pry it up, it pops right out. Stick in the new part back first and press down the front until it clicks into place. It should take about 2 minutes at most.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

cjconover said:


> I just got mine in the mail today - any hints on the easiest way to remove the old one?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Cindy


Exactly how Don described above. Having couple of trim tools helped as well so it doesn't pop back in while you try to pry the other side. It should take a couple of minutes to install.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> L-Tig said:
> 
> 
> > That actually looks way better care to share the part # or link
> ...


Thanks looks like it will be on sale in a couple of days too 🙂


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> one feature i really hope is able to be done is to have the moonroof shade open at startup...now that would be awesome! haha


I'd love to do this to mine too. Furthermore, have it auto close when you lock the vehicle. :thumbup:

I'd also like to have the mirrors stay folded in until the ignition is pressed. Too many times I go into my car at work just to grab something or throw something in and the mirrors open and then close again when I re-lock. Stupid.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> Philips 128026000KB1 43mm festoon Bright White Interior Vision LED light, 1 Pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P2D3VT2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ck4CBb0Y8XDXM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Is this the same bulb for the glovebox? I just looked at mine and looks like the trunk storage light and glovebox light are the only (2) non-LEDs in my SEL-P interior.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Is this the same bulb for the glovebox? I just looked at mine and looks like the trunk storage light and glovebox light are the only (2) non-LEDs in my SEL-P interior.


No, glovebox uses different style bulb. I ordered mine from DAP.

https://www.shopdap.com/000-052-409.html

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> I'd love to do this to mine too. Furthermore, have it auto close when you lock the vehicle. :thumbup:
> 
> I'd also like to have the mirrors stay folded in until the ignition is pressed. Too many times I go into my car at work just to grab something or throw something in and the mirrors open and then close again when I re-lock. Stupid.


yea, that would be awesome too! 
im actually trying to source power folding mirrors for my Tig all while trying to to spend stupid amounts of money for them either haha.

its the little things that stand out for me in the end.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> Hello! Just wanted to say thank you all who contributed to this forum. Spent last 2 days reading various topics and making some notes especially on aftermarket accessories and DeAutoKey LED for low beams.
> 
> My wife and I are not new to VW's having owned MK6's both gas and diesel, MK1 Tiguan and MK7 Golf. We'll be trading in her 2013 Tiguan SE 4mo on a 2018 Tiguan SE in Habanero Orange this coming weekend. I love MQB platform having owned my Golf for almost two years. I was glad to see that a lot of parts are the same and are interchangeable like pedal sets for example. Having modded my Golf a bit, I'm looking forward to start making new Tiguan our own.
> 
> ...





the_jeep_now said:


> Deautokey LED's are in. Huge difference compared to halogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you - it looks amazing! Can we share this photo on Instagram? We can tag/share also if you share any info you'd like to attach to the photo.

& Yes we do have the updated adapter so it is a much easier install. You simply place headlights in twist/lock and you are all set. We want to thank the amazing forum members/customers that contacted us and helped us get this done.
:thumbup:


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The pictures in the ad is really all the instructions most people need. A plastic trim tool works best, just pry up the front part (closest to you, farthest from the windshield). Pry it up, it pops right out. Stick in the new part back first and press down the front until it clicks into place. It should take about 2 minutes at most.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


thank Don, got it installed within 10 minutes. I'm a littler slower than you guys. Looks great

Cindy


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you - it looks amazing! Can we share this photo on Instagram? We can tag/share also if you share any info you'd like to attach to the photo.
> 
> & Yes we do have the updated adapter so it is a much easier install. You simply place headlights in twist/lock and you are all set. We want to thank the amazing forum members/customers that contacted us and helped us get this done.


You absolutely can! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> You absolutely can!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thank you! Great color and cannot wait to send to the team to show-off. Check Social media for posts.
:thumbup:


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Finally ditched 17" donuts for proper sized wheels and tires.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks sharp! Whatever you’re using on the black plastic is working!


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking good! The 19" Savannah wheels look great on the new Tiguan.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Cargo area LED is in. I really curious on VW's reasoning to leave these two bulbs non-LED???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered this same LED, but I tried fitting the bulb in the holder and it seems a little bigger than the stock bulb. Did you have to force it in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

L-Tig said:


> I ordered this same LED, but I tried fitting the bulb in the holder and it seems a little bigger than the stock bulb. Did you have to force it in?


It’s definitely a snug fit. Try pushing back on the “springs” as you insert it. Also, since it’s an LED, if when you plug the harness in it doesn’t turn on, you’ll have to flip it over. I just happened to read that in the item description and sure enough the first time I installed it, it didn’t come on.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't have any trouble installing that bulb. As Savvv mentioned it is a tight fit but it fits no problem. 

As far as black trim I haven't touched it since we bought a month ago. I usually use 303 on all of plastic trims including dash.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Savvv said:


> It’s definitely a snug fit. Try pushing back on the “springs” as you insert it. Also, since it’s an LED, if when you plug the harness in it doesn’t turn on, you’ll have to flip it over. I just happened to read that in the item description and sure enough the first time I installed it, it didn’t come on.


Thanks! I bent the metal clips slightly and managed to fit the bulb. Happened to light up on the first try. I was hesitant before before because I didn’t want to end up breaking the clips lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Received new humidity/rain sensor to enable automatic wipers. The hardest part of the install was peeling off the original gel type protective film. It was all gooey so rubbing alcohol came in handy. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi! Did you upgrade your fog lights with LED and if yes, which LED did you use?

I have a similar car like yours and slowly "upgrading" it.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

PeteC said:


> Hi! Did you upgrade your fog lights with LED and if yes, which LED did you use?
> 
> I have a similar car like yours and slowly "upgrading" it.


We have SE which doesn't have fog lights.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> Pedal kit came in this evening. The one I have on my MK7 is much higher quality even though still from China. But it'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks good  could you post a link or DM it?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> this looks good  could you post a link or DM it?


Carmilla Car Styling Foot Fuel Brake Pedal Clutch Pedals Cover For Volkswagen VW Tiguan L 2017 2018 LHD Auto Parts Accessories
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5XNTlhO

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> Carmilla Car Styling Foot Fuel Brake Pedal Clutch Pedals Cover For Volkswagen VW Tiguan L 2017 2018 LHD Auto Parts Accessories
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5XNTlhO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


it opens main page


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> it opens main page


Search on aliexpress exactly as titled. Not sure why the link doesn't work.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> Search on aliexpress exactly as titled. Not sure why the link doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did  ordered.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

OEM hood deflector is on.




















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## swedebear (Oct 7, 2018)

The Habanero Orange doesn't seem to be avilable in Sweden, kinda pity I would say...


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

hojbjerg said:


> What is your experience with the ODB11 ‘direct throttle response’ change?
> 
> Is there a noticeable change and does it make the throttle feel more linear on the Tiguan?
> 
> ...





HarryPooter said:


> I also coded this with OBDeleven and really didn’t notice a difference.


Same here. I've driven the vehicle for a year and I made the change a few days ago. There is no discernible difference to me at all.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Haven't updated in a while. Ordered Burger Tuning turbo muffler delete and turbo inlet pipe to see if they fit. Also going to open up driver side air duct and close the passenger side with OEM piece from GTE. 

After full detail this afternoon installed rear winglets I found on ali. Fit great but the paint job wishes better.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about those. Kinda look like bat ears haha.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Is there a link to these bulbs (led low beam) with the new clip? I don’t want to order the wrong one.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Capnoats said:


> Is there a link to these bulbs (led low beam) with the new clip? I don’t want to order the wrong one.


New clips are now automatically included.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

the_jeep_now said:


> Deautokey LED's are in. Huge difference compared to halogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





L-Tig said:


> the_jeep_now said:
> 
> 
> > Installed LED in the glovebox. Removed the dealer license plate frame and replaced it with slim one. Snowguard is removed from the air box and aFe high flow panel filter is in.
> ...


Where is the snow guard you removed? And I also just installed my deauto led headlights today. Did you just tuck the wires into the headlight housing? I double checked them today and they run hot! Any worry of burning the wire?


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Haven't updated in a while. Ordered Burger Tuning turbo muffler delete and turbo inlet pipe to see if they fit. Also going to open up driver side air duct and close the passenger side with OEM piece from GTE.


I’m curious to understand the benefits of the turbo muffler delete and inlet pipe on a stock 2018 Tiguan. Is your’s stock or do you have a tuner/chip?

Also...what’s the benefit of opening the driver side air duct and closing the passenger side one?

Sorry about the nood type quesitons...but I’ve never come across these topics in previous discussions on this forum and am curious.


----------



## BMAxB (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks great! The wife and I just picked up a Tiguan SE from Tom Bush, maybe we’ll see you around! Where did you get your Savannah’s? That’s next for ours.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Throttle response improvement*



the_jeep_now said:


> First day of ownership was somewhat busy one. Installed monster mats throughout including the cargo mat that covers 3rd row seats, debadged, installed bumper guard and did some OBD11 coding:
> 
> -Convinient window opening via key fob
> -Direct throttle response
> ...


I took the baffle out of the air cleaner housing and it made a noticable difference in throttle response also replaced filter w/K&N. Doesn't doing any obd changes void the warranty?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Capnoats said:


> Where is the snow guard you removed? And I also just installed my deauto led headlights today. Did you just tuck the wires into the headlight housing? I double checked them today and they run hot! Any worry of burning the wire?


The snow guard is inside the air box. I did tuck the wires inside the housing. I haven't checked them since installing them but probably should to make sure everything looks good.


JimGravelle said:


> I’m curious to understand the benefits of the turbo muffler delete and inlet pipe on a stock 2018 Tiguan. Is your’s stock or do you have a tuner/chip?
> 
> Also...what’s the benefit of opening the driver side air duct and closing the passenger side one?
> 
> Sorry about the nood type quesitons...but I’ve never come across these topics in previous discussions on this forum and am curious.


The turbo muffler delete is supposed to increase turbo noise but honestly it's useless mod. The inlet pipe allows more air into the turbo reducing the wastegate cycle according to IE. Our Tiguan is stock tuning wise. Thinking JB4 in the future.


BMAxB said:


> Looks great! The wife and I just picked up a Tiguan SE from Tom Bush, maybe we’ll see you around! Where did you get your Savannah’s? That’s next for ours.


We bought ours from Tom Bush as well! What a small world. I bought Savannah's from one of the Jaxdubs member last summer.


ebg_51 said:


> I took the baffle out of the air cleaner housing and it made a noticable difference in throttle response also replaced filter w/K&N. Doesn't doing any obd changes void the warranty?


Unless your coding messes something up, then I can see how the warranty can be voided but technically you're only changing factory settings that are pre-loaded on the car's control modules. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Did some BMS testing last weekend and happy to inform that turbo inlet pipe for MK7 perfectly fits NA Tiguan.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Snow Guard Removed*



L-Tig said:


> Thinking about getting this same filter. Is there any benefit(s) to removing the snow guard?


I removed the snow guard and noticed less hesitation off idle when taking off. My 2018 Tiguan would throttle up then stumble and then take off. Removing the snow guard reduced the stumbling maybe by more than half. It's not nearly as bad. I removed the snow guard after installing a K&N filter.Overall with both these changes I have noticed a small but welcome change. Not bad for $40 investment.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Did some BMS testing last weekend and happy to inform that turbo inlet pipe for MK7 perfectly fits NA Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you notice any improvement after installing the turbo inlet pipe? The picture you posted also shows the turbo muffler delete...did that fit also, and if so...any improvement? I’m debating whether to do the snow-guard removal, turbo inlet pipe and/or muffler delete. The goal would be to reduce the unpredictable acceleration hesitation from stop, especially when I want to jump into traffic quickly. Not sure if the hesitation is from turbo lag when stomping on the gas, or an air restriction on the intake...or both. In theory allowing the turbo to breath better would help with the latter. In practise they may just be a placebo and something like a Pedal tuner would be a better investment.

Besides, an increase in turbo noise would be a nice bonus!


----------

